
Quicken case could define worker free-speech rules - werber
http://www.freep.com/story/money/business/michigan/2015/09/27/nlrb-quicken-gilbert-detroit-facebook-twitter-employment/72746106/
======
DavidAdams
I find the taboo around discussing compensation to be a very interesting
phenomenon. As a former CEO, I prefer to have the leeway to, for example, pay
an individual who drives a hard bargain at hiring a little more without
feeling the pressure to pay other people more. Then there's the flipside,
which is that some people undervalue themselves, and who doesn't like getting
a bargain. In this sense, secrecy around pay benefits employers.

As a member of a team, I also understand that pay differential is a potential
source of tremendous discord. While everyone instinctively understands that
some roles earn more than others, it's definitely better for that knowledge to
be general rather than specific. I don't think that radical transparency about
comp would promote good morale, in general. In this case, secrecy about pay is
compatible with psychological well-being among employees.

However, I'll have to say that I agree with the regulators here. Its one thing
for social decorum to dictate the secrecy. It's another for the company to
have an official policy about it.

~~~
jqm
Maybe the solution for this problem is the same as my proposed solution for
used car shopping. Eliminate the haggling. This is the salary for the
position. No negotiation. If you do X,Y,Z you get so much bonus. If you get
this review and meet these goals you get this raise. All numbers, no
negotiation.

The best employees often aren't the best negotiators. In fact, outside of
sales or management, I would say there is almost an inverse correlation. But
it sure leaves a bad taste in a model employees mouth to find out Bob make
more because he is a better haggler even though he does a worse job. Enough of
a bad taste they may either do a much worse job or start looking for another
place to work. But this is a problem with a simple solution.

~~~
Ntrails
I always remember when I was working in a restaurant aged 16 there was one
chap who would always demand a "bonus" for coming in at short notice to cover
someone's shift. The rest of us would typically have just said ye or nay
depending on whether we were free and wanted the cash.

He was a crap awful waiter and no-one was best pleased to find out he was
getting more money just for showing up. Wasn't enough for us to change our
behaviour though... haggling for money is just so _undignified_

------
bluedino
Quicken is often described as a hellish company to work for but it's
interesting that they are always in the news for being a great company to work
for and the owner is doing so much to revitalize Detroit. This kind of goes to
show their true colors, it's not the kind of press they are used to
influencing.

~~~
mattste
I know a few people that work/have worked there, and all say it is a fun place
to work. However, the interns I know were severely underpaid. Not sure about
full-time.

------
Animats
The rules are already well defined, and Quicken is going to lose. The problem
is that no Quicken exec goes to jail. The HR director should spend 30 days in
the slammer for trying to keep employees for discussing wages. We need more
criminal penalties in labor law.

